# So. Cal. GTG in October



## cvjoint

What's with all this static on the radio? I thought So. Cal. DiYmA party hardy. 

Let's see some ideas for a future meet 3-6 weeks from now. 



Does Big Red still have flavor?

Is Michael still a puss?

Is Gary still making soundtracks?

Is Jimmy still out with the So. Cal. Diyma stripper? 


These are all things I need to be updated about, so come out to play.


----------



## Neel

Working on finishing up a tube amp I have been building , should have it in my car by October =)


----------



## slvrtsunami

When and where. I MIGHT be able to make this one...at least I can try!


----------



## cvjoint

slvrtsunami said:


> When and where. I MIGHT be able to make this one...at least I can try!


I am hoping JT will chip in at some point. He is a much gracious host.


----------



## jtaudioacc

15th and 22nd work for me, even the Sunday's after.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> What's with all this static on the radio? I thought So. Cal. DiYmA party hardy.
> 
> Let's see some ideas for a future meet 3-6 weeks from now.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Big Red still have flavor?
> 
> Is Michael still a puss?
> 
> Is Gary still making soundtracks?
> 
> Is Jimmy still out with the So. Cal. Diyma stripper?
> 
> 
> These are all things I need to be updated about, so come out to play.



We'll see who's a puss!


----------



## cvjoint

^Nice.



jtaudioacc said:


> 15th and 22nd work for me, even the Sunday's after.


Alright, let's make it the 15th. I just got a wedding invite the weekend after. 

Bring your best dress ladies!


----------



## rawdawg

I'll be there...


----------



## michaelsil1

So when is the meeting?


----------



## jtaudioacc

cvjoint said:


> Alright, let's make it the 15th.


October 15th


----------



## BuickGN

This sounds like fun. I'll probably bring my bucket but I'm plan to listen to others to see how inadequate my system is.


----------



## tonesmith

X2 on the inadequacy, I'll ask for day off!


----------



## cvjoint

tonesmith said:


> X2 on the inadequacy, I'll ask for day off!


Your subs should be amazing, don't be shy.


----------



## michaelsil1

BuickGN said:


> This sounds like fun. I'll probably bring my bucket but I'm plan to listen to others to see how inadequate my system is.


Don't feel bad I got 












at State Finals!


----------



## cvjoint

I assume there are a lot more people that show up than the ones who post as usual. Years back it used to be the opposite, everyone would post and then some couldn't come. There must be a reason for the low posting around here. 


Anywho, I only care that there is enough drinks or at least water to go around. JT, let us know if you have any ideas on how to get the drinks stock going. I think most of the time you buy it which isn't fair. 

I think $1 donation box would cover the drinks. I could go to Costco and buy a box of water. I would get the other drinks too but it just won't fit in my car.


----------



## BuickGN

cvjoint said:


> I assume there are a lot more people that show up than the ones who post as usual. Years back it used to be the opposite, everyone would post and then some couldn't come. There must be a reason for the low posting around here.
> 
> 
> Anywho, I only care that there is enough drinks or at least water to go around. JT, let us know if you have any ideas on how to get the drinks stock going. I think most of the time you buy it which isn't fair.
> 
> I think $1 donation box would cover the drinks. I could go to Costco and buy a box of water. I would get the other drinks too but it just won't fit in my car.


I'll paypal $50 or whatever helps out for drinks and snacks.


----------



## michaelsil1

There are people that never post that show up! 


I can bring something. :gorgeous:


----------



## michaelsil1

BuickGN said:


> I'll paypal $50 or whatever helps out for drinks and snacks.


You can send it to me!!! 



I can put it to good use. :snacks:


----------



## cvjoint

BuickGN said:


> I'll paypal $50 or whatever helps out for drinks and snacks.


I believe that would make you a lifetime member. 

That's a grip of cash. Even if we get Costco pizza and hot dogs it's still a lot I think. 

Ya'll can PayPal me at most $3. How's that? I'll bring a donation bucket so you can put in cash if preferred, but again no more than $3. No, you can't paypal me and bring cash to go over $3. 

On the 15th I'll stop by Costco and see what I can get for a reasonable sum of money. We can have a rollover account so if I cut into my own money over $3 I can get it from future or past meets. Someone else can handle the food/drinks or paypal too. 

Until then here's my PayPal:

[email protected]


----------



## michaelsil1

Costco Pizza?

I was thinking of going to Labels Table and getting a Deli Platter with the $50.00


----------



## jtaudioacc

If some can bring some water, soda, etc, we can split some kind of food. We always need ice and I can bring my 1970 ice chest.

bring chairs as usual if you want to sit somewhere because I have limited chairs.

*address:
1522 W. Embassy St.
Anaheim, Ca. 92802
(714)817-8282*


----------



## IIGQ4U

I'll be there to hear your systems.


----------



## tonesmith

cvjoint said:


> Your subs should be amazing, don't be shy.


Lol, guess I'll have to get my windshield fixed by then =\

I can chip in 20$ for a keg  who need food...


----------



## cvjoint

Label's table looks interesting. You'd have to drive it down Michael, you're in LA right?

Combine that with the keg and we got a party


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Label's table looks interesting. You'd have to drive it down Michael, you're in LA right?
> 
> Combine that with the keg and we got a party


I live at LAX


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> I live at LAX


Oh Mike, you so fly!


...waiting for the fly cat pic


----------



## BigRed

announcing catered food seemed to bring out the lurkers before


----------



## grantwb1

mmmmmm someone say tacos...strippers...keg!! Oh ya!! 

I am down. CVjoint you bringing all your whiz bang toys to play with? I really would love to get some tests ran in my ride.

BuickGN I hope you are bringing that black beauty. My favorite automobile ever made.

I will paypal some funds


----------



## michaelsil1

You can PayPal me [email protected] I'll go get a Deli Platter at Labels Table.


----------



## michaelsil1

Here's a picture of my last client












She didn't tip me.


----------



## BuickGN

grantwb1 said:


> mmmmmm someone say tacos...strippers...keg!! Oh ya!!
> 
> I am down. CVjoint you bringing all your whiz bang toys to play with? I really would love to get some tests ran in my ride.
> 
> BuickGN I hope you are bringing that black beauty. My favorite automobile ever made.
> 
> I will paypal some funds


The TL? Lol. GN has no system besides at pair of Infinity 3.5" in the dash and it went down in a blaze of glory racing a ZR1 a while back. Still haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## grantwb1

If you bring the GN I will take it home and fix it for you and bring it back to you. Oh no wait I wouldn't bring it back.


----------



## cvjoint

I will bring the test toys for sure. Anyone that would like to see what it looks like on the Omnimic can do so. Here is where I post all the stuff and where all the tutorials are: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/105045-southern-california-test-bin.html

For the cabin gain tests I have to be more methodical this time. Anybody that would like a plot of their cabin gain should try to park next to my car (yellow Honda S2000) around 1pm. That way we can do this assembly line style. It only takes a few minutes to test but the prep work takes me half an hour. Think where you want the test sub box to go in your car. We can try different spots like in the trunk forward, back or up firing. on the back seat, footwell etc. Or I can test all the locations and overlap the frequency response in one graph. Up to you.

I have earplugs for everybody during testing. Grant you can bring your own earplugs if you need special ones.


----------



## BuickGN

grantwb1 said:


> If you bring the GN I will take it home and fix it for you and bring it back to you. Oh no wait I wouldn't bring it back.


You'll bring it back. It has a way of making it's owner broke.


----------



## BuickGN

cvjoint said:


> I will bring the test toys for sure. Anyone that would like to see what it looks like on the Omnimic can do so. Here is where I post all the stuff and where all the tutorials are: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/105045-southern-california-test-bin.html
> 
> For the cabin gain tests I have to be more methodical this time. Anybody that would like a plot of their cabin gain should try to park next to my car (yellow Honda S2000) around 1pm. That way we can do this assembly line style. It only takes a few minutes to test but the prep work takes me half an hour. Think where you want the test sub box to go in your car. We can try different spots like in the trunk forward, back or up firing. on the back seat, footwell etc. Or I can test all the locations and overlap the frequency response in one graph. Up to you.
> 
> I have earplugs for everybody during testing. Grant you can bring your own earplugs if you need special ones.



I'm guessing this would not work with an IB setup?


----------



## Accordguyintake

Cool I'll call off work to make it! I went active recently so hopefully someone can help me out with my xover points and also TA!


----------



## cvjoint

BuickGN said:


> I'm guessing this would not work with an IB setup?


Not easily. You would have to take one of the subs out so I can fire my sub through there. I can still give you a frequency response plot but without cabin gain plots you won't know how much of it is your car transfer function. Cool to know but not essential.


----------



## AndyInOC

I'll try to make it, that's a pretty busy weekend for me if i remember correctly. Have to help out with a couple car shows that weekend but I think its Friday and Sunday.


----------



## BuickGN

cvjoint said:


> Not easily. You would have to take one of the subs out so I can fire my sub through there. I can still give you a frequency response plot but without cabin gain plots you won't know how much of it is your car transfer function. Cool to know but not essential.


Oh well. Will there be any RTAs available just to see what mine looks like?

A little off topic, but who should I send the money to? I would have no problem doing the shopping but my time is going to be very limited already.


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> You can PayPal me [email protected] I'll go get a Deli Platter at Labels Table.
> 
> 
> Mike can go get the platter ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> BuickGN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Will there be any RTAs available just to see what mine looks like?
> 
> A little off topic, but who should I send the money to? I would have no problem doing the shopping but my time is going to be very limited already.
> 
> 
> 
> My gear does basic RTA plots but I prefer the FFT frequency response graphs. I also smooth them to 1/6th octave instead of 1/3. Jim brings his RTA every now and then too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Buzzman

There's a good chance of a Buzzman sighting at this event, with the updated Benz.


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> There's a good chance of a Buzzman sighting at this event, with the updated Benz.


Can't wait to see you!


----------



## CraigE

I'm in.


----------



## michaelsil1

CraigE said:


> I'm in.


Grandpa where have you been?


----------



## rawdawg

Buzz is comin'? Dammit, I better vacuum my car so his John Lobb's don't get dissed.


----------



## BuickGN

I'm going to be sooo close to getting the Esotars before this meet. Just 3 more weeks and I would have the 650s and 430s installed. As of now the MS8 is giving me trouble. I thought car audio would be different than car racing but just as my car would run perfect on the street but act up every time I took it to the track, it seems the same thing is happening right now. I guess it's to be expected. I'm more excited to hear others' systems than for people to hear mine anyway.


----------



## CraigE

michaelsil1 said:


> Grandpa where have you been?


Grand children's soccer games and gymnastic meets. :juggle2:
BTW.. Nice score at state finals. :bowdown:



rawdawg said:


> Buzz is comin'? Dammit, I better vacuum my car so his John Lobb's don't get dissed.


1 pair Birkenstocks + 1 pair Esotar 430's = 1 pair John Lobbs


----------



## Buzzman

rawdawg said:


> Buzz is comin'? Dammit, I better vacuum my car so his John Lobb's don't get dissed.


:laugh: I see you know how I like to roll. :laugh:

It would be nice to see the old crew and meet some of the new folks.


----------



## michaelsil1

CraigE said:


> BTW.. Nice score at state finals. :bowdown:


Thank you











The big dogs made a meal of me! :laugh:


----------



## cvjoint

Buzz are you coming from AZ?

Craig I'd love to pick your brains on the MS8 some more.


----------



## Buzzman

cvjoint said:


> Buzz are you coming from AZ?
> 
> . . . .


George, that's the plan.


----------



## cvjoint

Buzzman said:


> George, that's the plan.


Hardcore. You get first dibs on the Diyma stripper then.


----------



## michaelsil1

If you want me to bring a Labels Table Deli Platter I'm going to need some money.


----------



## Buzzman

cvjoint said:


> Hardcore. You get first dibs on the Diyma stripper then.


:laugh: But, Jimmy will have to inspect and approve in advance. He knows how I like to roll.


----------



## grantwb1

I got 10 on what ever. Micheal, deli stuff sounds good (love me some aged meats) . Just confirm and I will paypal 10 bones to you tonight. Cvjoint I'll spot you 3 bones too. Is this the plan, just say if so and I will send it over tonight. If not who too?

Bigred if you bring those taco chicks again I got some funds for you too!!!!

Jimmy, looks like your bringing Koolaide... better be spiked!

Get down, Get down....


----------



## michaelsil1

grantwb1 said:


> I got 10 on what ever. Micheal, deli stuff sounds good (love me some aged meats) . Just confirm and I will paypal 10 bones to you tonight. Cvjoint I'll spot you 3 bones too. Is this the plan, just say if so and I will send it over tonight. If not who too?
> 
> Bigred if you bring those taco chicks again I got some funds for you too!!!!
> 
> Jimmy, looks like your bringing Koolaide... better be spiked!
> 
> Get down, Get down....


PayPal: [email protected]


----------



## grantwb1

Michael you have 10$ for viddles, and Cvjoint you have 3$ for moonshine and hooch.


----------



## michaelsil1

grantwb1 said:


> Michael you have 10$ for viddles, and Cvjoint you have 3$ for moonshine and hooch.


Got it. 

The Deli Platter minimum is $80.00 so we still have some left to go.


----------



## circa40

Wow Craig and Don? I gotta find my top hat and tux for this one . 

I can make it but it will have to be quick. I can jump in a few cars at most. This one will probably be my last one for a while though 


Lmk if I can bring anything or if Michael needs more cash.


----------



## michaelsil1

circa40 said:


> Wow Craig and Don? I gotta find my top hat and tux for this one .
> 
> I can make it but it will have to be quick. I can jump in a few cars at most. This one will probably be my last one for a while though
> 
> 
> Lmk if I can bring anything or if Michael needs more cash.


I could use more cash!


----------



## cvjoint

grantwb1 said:


> Michael you have 10$ for viddles, and Cvjoint you have 3$ for moonshine and hooch.


Got it! I'll match your donation and say we are good for water. Any further donations will go to hoochshine.

First growth Bordeaux is $$$ even at Costco, gotta pony up for those!


----------



## circa40

michaelsil1 said:


> I could use more cash!


I just sent you $20. I hope that'll cover my end


----------



## michaelsil1

circa40 said:


> I just sent you $20. I hope that'll cover my end


Got it.

Thank you!


----------



## jtaudioacc

how many people is that platter going to feed? their platter shows $10.95 per person. meaning $80 will cover 8 guys? I think there will be some hungry mofo's.


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> how many people is that platter going to feed? their platter shows $10.95 per person. meaning $80 will cover 8 guys? I think there will be some hungry mofo's.


It's a generous portion. Like I said the smallest platter is $80.00 and I can't afford to lay out very much money.


----------



## grantwb1

So eating the strippers is out of the question?


----------



## astrochex

I'll make it.

If there is room, I also want to get my car measured.


----------



## cvjoint

I think I got everyone's car tested that came up to me at meets. Unless I'll get swamped everyone can get their 30 minutes 

Here is the PDF file for the info if anybody wants to prefill, otherwise I'll hopefully remember to bring some to the meet. 

DIYMA_Intro.pdf


----------



## tonesmith

grantwb1 said:


> So eating the strippers is out of the question?


Whoa...lol

What is the start-end time? Just realized I had my bros "coed" baby shower on same day.


----------



## jtaudioacc

tonesmith said:


> Whoa...lol
> 
> What is the start-end time? Just realized I had my bros "coed" baby shower on same day.


Usually start around 10am...many are late. probably finish around 6ish. since it's starting to get dark earlier, that will probably dictate when we finish up.


----------



## BuickGN

Talk about terrible timing. My mids and midbasses are sold and i'm pulling them out of the car tomorrow. I doubt I will have the esotars in time. Still going to show even if it's with the dyn tweeters with stock midbass. It might be fun to see how they measure with the 600/4 at full tilt lol.


----------



## cvjoint

BuickGN said:


> Talk about terrible timing. My mids and midbasses are sold and i'm pulling them out of the car tomorrow. I doubt I will have the esotars in time. Still going to show even if it's with the dyn tweeters with stock midbass. It might be fun to see how they measure with the 600/4 at full tilt lol.


I'm pretty sure the first time I showed up to these meets I didn't have much in the Accord other than 2 seats and a dashboard. Standard practice. 

An experiment I want to run is stock speakers on stock door vs. stock speakers on fully treated door. It would also be nice to see aftermarket on stock door vs. treated door with stock speakers. One of these days...


----------



## Buzzman

Well, unfortunately I won't be able to make it. The Mrs. changed her travel plans and is now coming back the day before the GTG, the day I was planning to leave. So, I will keep my eye out for the next one. Have fun!


----------



## grantwb1

Buzzman, you should bring her as there is always an abundance of women at these GTG's that she could mingle with. We always have the "to many women problem at these meets". It lets me know how much the chicks dig my boom!


----------



## grantwb1

BuickGN said:


> Talk about terrible timing. My mids and midbasses are sold and i'm pulling them out of the car tomorrow. I doubt I will have the esotars in time. Still going to show even if it's with the dyn tweeters with stock midbass. It might be fun to see how they measure with the 600/4 at full tilt lol.


BuickGN, all the more reason to bring black sunshine!!


----------



## BuickGN

grantwb1 said:


> BuickGN, all the more reason to bring black sunshine!!


That might be a possibility now. I haven't taken it out on the freeway in a year and it would probably cost less to than the TL to get it up there. We'll have to measure my Infinity 3.5" in the dash powered by a cheap Sony HU. The major downside is I'm limited to 55mph and I'll have to take at least one break to let the tires cool. No money to buy a set of street tires right now. I just got a huge crack in the TL's windshield right in my line of sight.



cvjoint said:


> I'm pretty sure the first time I showed up to these meets I didn't have much in the Accord other than 2 seats and a dashboard. Standard practice.
> 
> An experiment I want to run is stock speakers on stock door vs. stock speakers on fully treated door. It would also be nice to see aftermarket on stock door vs. treated door with stock speakers. One of these days...



If you don't mind, I would like to measure the stock mids if I have the time to install them and start cranking on them until they blow. Just curious what the stock components are capable of with good power.

There's a small chance I could have the Esotar stuff in by then but very unlikely.


----------



## calicant

I'm up for another visit. I'll bring my cat


----------



## michaelsil1

calicant said:


> I'm up for another visit. I'll bring my cat


.
.
.

.


----------



## calicant

This thread has had the best cat pics I have seen in a long time


----------



## cvjoint

This is ridiculous, I'm not even gonna ask.


----------



## michaelsil1

calicant said:


> This thread has had the best cat pics I have seen in a long time


----------



## michaelsil1

As it stands I have $30.00 in donations and the smallest Deli Platter is $87.60, I'll pay the difference.


If you want more than the minimum amount I'm going to need more money. :snacks:


----------



## BuickGN

michaelsil1 said:


> As it stands I have $30.00 in donations and the smallest Deli Platter is $87.60, I'll pay the difference.
> 
> 
> If you want more than the minimum amount I'm going to need more money. :snacks:


I'll put in the rest tomorrow.


----------



## michaelsil1

BuickGN said:


> I'll put in the rest tomorrow.


Great! 


So JT how big do you think it needs to be?


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> Great!
> 
> 
> So JT how big do you think it needs to be?


:surprised::surprised::surprised:


----------



## grantwb1

I have more funds if no one else ponies up, don't think it will be fair for you to drop that much. I'll be watching.


----------



## jtaudioacc

michaelsil1 said:


> Great!
> 
> 
> So JT how big do you think it needs to be?


the PLATTER, lol, needs to be decent size if there's a decent amount of people. I got the costco sandwich platter last time, and that was meant for 20 or so people and it was pretty much polished off. the costco platter is $30. maybe i'll get one of those for us, and you can get whatever size for your platter.

i'm just concerned there will be some hungry guys left out.


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> the PLATTER, lol, needs to be decent size if there's a decent amount of people. I got the costco sandwich platter last time, and that was meant for 20 or so people and it was pretty much polished off. the costco platter is $30. maybe i'll get one of those for us, and you can get whatever size for your platter.
> 
> i'm just concerned there will be some hungry guys left out.


Let's wait a little bit and see how much money I end up with and go from there.


----------



## jtaudioacc

michaelsil1 said:


> Let's wait a little bit and see how much money I end up with and go from there.


I don't know about you westside Hollywood, types, but a Costco platter, pizza, etc. feed me just fine. LOL.


----------



## astrochex

michaelsil1 said:


> Let's wait a little bit and see how much money I end up with and go from there.


I'll bring cash to the event.


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> *I don't know about you westside Hollywood, types*, but a Costco platter, pizza, etc. feed me just fine. LOL.


We're finicky


----------



## BuickGN

I might not be able to make it afterall but I'll still put the money in. I'm trying my best but there's a small chance I may have to work.


----------



## tonesmith

BuickGN said:


> I might not be able to make it afterall but I'll still put the money in. I'm trying my best but there's a small chance I may have to work.


Bummer, call in sick. I want to compare setups!


----------



## hugmeharry

Hey i've never been to a car audio meet. I live about an hour and a half away from this meet location.. but my buddy and I were really thinking about going. Is it worth the drive after work to get there by 8?

Thanks guys =D


----------



## michaelsil1

hugmeharry said:


> Hey i've never been to a car audio meet. I live about an hour and a half away from this meet location.. but my buddy and I were really thinking about going. Is it worth the drive after work to get there by 8?
> 
> Thanks guys =D


If you mean 8:00 PM we'll all be gone by then. We usually meet *from around* 10:00 AM to 6:00 PM.


----------



## jtaudioacc

8pm? we'll be gone by then. 8am, I'll still be sleeping. lol. we usually hang out from around 10-6. since it's getting dark earlier, I would think things would clear out around 6.

I think it's definitely worth it, though, if you can make it.


----------



## hugmeharry

I'm totally down. Just need to
1. day off work
2. buddy for the ride
:beerchug:

I'll post if im in or not once i figure it out. I'll bring ca$h if I can make it out


----------



## grantwb1

When I was a first timer to the socal meet I thought that all the people were really cool and was pleasantly surprised how friendly and knowledgeable these guys are. Really no assholes. I always look towards these events with great enthusiasm. If you can make it and you like this hobby you will probably not miss another. You have the rest of your life to work, more play!!


----------



## astrochex

michaelsil1 said:


> We're finicky


orly?


----------



## michaelsil1

astrochex said:


> orly?


Michael!


----------



## michaelsil1

JT,

You better stop by Costco. I'll pick up a small Deli Platter.


----------



## beerdrnkr

What day did u guys decide on? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc

beerdrnkr said:


> What day did u guys decide on?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


*Next Saturday, October 15th. 

1522 W. Embassy St.
Anaheim, Ca. 92802
*


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

Now this would be cool to attend. One weekend to early though, I may be down in L.A. the following weekend. Big Red I'll be tracking you down if I confirm the trip. LOL


----------



## BigRed

would love to see ya Kimo  Let me know when you'll be here


----------



## cvjoint

Finally ready for the meet. I tracked down the cause to the "crackling" condition my speakers got every now and then for the last 2 months. The damn Monster Cable RCAs worked themselves loose over time. What a POS cable. The jackets start unwinding and rattling causing the signal to get intermittent noise. I'll have to get some heatshrink on them next time I get my baffle out. More movable parts, more problems!


----------



## michaelsil1

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Now this would be cool to attend. One weekend to early though, I may be down in L.A. the following weekend. Big Red I'll be tracking you down if I confirm the trip. LOL


If you're looking for BigRed to thump and bump you I don't think that's going to happen. Jim is into SQ these days!


----------



## AndyInOC

If i make it I have no clue what the system will consist of Lol. Let's just say the 3way front isnt working out for punk rock sq...... Working on going back to a 2way, and it may actually be the OG ID OEM / seas neo combo just with a ****load more processing power hahaha


----------



## michaelsil1

AndyInOC said:


> If i make it I have no clue what the system will consist of Lol. Let's just say the 3way front isnt working out for punk rock sq...... Working on going back to a 2way, and it may actually be the OG ID OEM / seas neo combo just with a ****load more processing power hahaha


What's the matter can't get it to sound like cat screeching?


----------



## cvjoint

AndyInOC said:


> If i make it I have no clue what the system will consist of Lol. Let's just say the 3way front isnt working out for punk rock sq...... Working on going back to a 2way, and it may actually be the OG ID OEM / seas neo combo just with a ****load more processing power hahaha


What mid were you using in a 3 way?


----------



## michaelsil1

George will fix it for you Andy, he has all the toys.


----------



## AndyInOC

cvjoint said:


> What mid were you using in a 3 way?


I started with a Hertz 3" mid, switched to a tymphany that my wife kicked and went to a set of those cheapy vifa/mk mids from deep surplus. Biggest issue really is lack of power and an abundance of abuse to the kicks from people in the car. Sounds ok, just not always what I want for what i listen to.


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> George will fix it for you Andy, he has all the toys.


I wish, you could bring your Revelator and I could bring it back to life.


----------



## cvjoint

AndyInOC said:


> I started with a Hertz 3" mid, switched to a tymphany that my wife kicked and went to a set of those cheapy vifa/mk mids from deep surplus. Biggest issue really is lack of power and an abundance of abuse to the kicks from people in the car. Sounds ok, just not always what I want for what i listen to.


If you listen to rock a lot then you'd probably be happier with a large midrange or two 3"s. Line arrays FTW! It may not be the 3 way part that is a let down, but the output capabilities of the midrange. In a 2 way that bandwidth is covered by a larger driver so there is a lot less distortion.


----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


> What's the matter can't get it to sound like cat screeching?


Lol that's just awesome Michael. Sometimes it sounds fantastic, sometimes it sounds like a middy trainwreck, suppose its a byproduct of the listening material in many cases but I can't change my taste (or lack of it)


----------



## AndyInOC

cvjoint said:


> If you listen to rock a lot then you'd probably be happier with a large midrange or two 3"s. Line arrays FTW! It may not be the 3 way part that is a let down, but the output capabilities of the midrange. In a 2 way that bandwidth is covered by a larger driver so there is a lot less distortion.


Exactly. Not only is it covered by a larger driver it also tends to be more forgiving with poorly recorded music. So far I've found that a 3way has only hilighted poor production even more. As I said, people have already murdered small drivers in the kicks, so a larger mid will get pummeled, and I'm not willing to modify the hell out of the car to do mids up high. Dash isn't symmetrical so it would take a lot of very obvious mods to put a mid up high. When listening to some of the mellower stuff and well recorded material, the 3way front is far from a let down. Change my taste in music, or change the system lol seems an easy choice


----------



## BuickGN

I'm doing everything in my power to get my Esotar 650s in time for the meet. No chance of having the 430s by then but it beats showing up with a pair of tweeters and a pair of 15s. If that happens, I guess we'll see what the IB15s sound like low passed at 2khz. If this were one week later it would be complete.


----------



## jtaudioacc

For anyone reading thinking about coming, you don't need to have a system finished. hell, mine is never fully finished, and again, I won't have the time to finish trim panels, etc.

just come and hang out, listen, give opinions, (to their face, or behind it, :laugh::laugh and eat some food.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I wish, you could bring your Revelator and I could bring it back to life.


It's sitting in my trunk waiting for me to send it in to Orange County Speaker. 


That was a fairly expensive boo boo on my part.


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> It's sitting in my trunk waiting for me to send it in to Orange County Speaker.
> 
> 
> That was a fairly expensive boo boo on my part.


Mike, OC Speaker generally can't fix the types of drivers we use. Most of the PA drivers they take care of have standard off the shelf recone kits. I was really anal about my Seas dustcap being lifted a bit so I took it in to have it reglued. They just cut the dustcap and put on a pro audio one. Needless to say it wasn't that good of a job and I had to take my second driver there just to get it altered to match visually. 

As far as I can tell there is almost nothing you can do about a ruined Revelator woofer. These are one time use items. Did you find a recone kit or something?


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Mike, OC Speaker generally can't fix the types of drivers we use. Most of the PA drivers they take care of have standard off the shelf recone kits. I was really anal about my Seas dustcap being lifted a bit so I took it in to have it reglued. They just cut the dustcap and put on a pro audio one. Needless to say it wasn't that good of a job and I had to take my second driver there just to get it altered to match visually.
> 
> As far as I can tell there is almost nothing you can do about a ruined Revelator woofer. These are one time use items. Did you find a recone kit or something?


No, I just thought Orange County Speaker could fix my Rev. From what I read it sounded like they could fix it and have it handle more power if I so desired.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

michaelsil1 said:


> If you're looking for BigRed to thump and bump you I don't think that's going to happen. Jim is into SQ these days!


Well I'm sure the two 4000SE and JBL's get down pretty nasty but, I was looking for a demo in SQ. Need a "Real" SQ demo. I been banging my head on the wall about what I "think" sounds good. LOL. 

I was about to get a demo last year up in Sac and we had to stop to hand out trophies, kinda sucked. I know there are some other cars I could of easily listened to but, Jim's truck is Kimo friendly. 

I should be down in L.A. area because of dB Drag back to back show Saturday (Bloomington) and Sunday (Redlands) on the 22nd and 23rd. Hopefully I'll have my 701 installed by then and I can get some pointers from someone.


----------



## michaelsil1

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Well I'm sure the two 4000SE and JBL's get down pretty nasty but, I was looking for a demo in SQ. Need a "Real" SQ demo. I been banging my head on the wall about what I "think" sounds good. LOL.


I didn't see you on the SQ side at San Jose you could have gotten a few demos.

There were quite a few SQ Cars.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

michaelsil1 said:


> I didn't see you on the SQ side at San Jose you could have gotten a few demos.
> 
> There were quite a few SQ Cars.


My P.O.S. S10 was there, I was running back and forth because we were running the SPL side. Yeah I was going to get a demo from Scott that day but, by the time we cleaned up everyone was gone. 

Once I confirm that I'm going down south I'll start a thread.


----------



## michaelsil1

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> My P.O.S. S10 was there, I was running back and forth because we were running the SPL side. Yeah I was going to get a demo from Scott that day but, by the time we cleaned up everyone was gone.
> 
> Once I confirm that I'm going down south I'll start a thread.


We'll be here. 

The thing about our meets is you never know how might show up.


----------



## BigRed

Kimo, I'll be at the db drag in Redlands...no worries bro.

And yes, the 6th order bandpass with 2 4000se's is quite nice


----------



## BuickGN

Esotar 650s on the way! Maybe I'll have a system afterall. Besides, I don't want to make anyone jealous with my TRUE 2-way system, my IB15s lowpassed at 2,200hz and the tweeters taking on the rest.


----------



## michaelsil1

I ordered the small Deli Platter and I'll pick it up at Saturday morning.

Thanks for the donations! 


Should I stop by the Bakery next door and pick up an assortment of Pastry?


----------



## cvjoint

I devised a simple challenge if anybody's interested:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/115577-test-prove-whether-testing-ear-any-good.html


----------



## rawdawg

I can represent the "No Ear" camp. You give me a perfectly tuned car and I bet I can make it sound worse than the Test Administrator's inbetween EQ scramble. And I'll actually be trying to make it sound good...


----------



## cvjoint

rawdawg said:


> I can represent the "No Ear" camp. You give me a perfectly tuned car and I bet I can make it sound worse than the Test Administrator's inbetween EQ scramble. And I'll actually be trying to make it sound good...


HA! That would prove you can't tune using techonology. It won't prove that technology doesn't work period, it just fails to do so in your hands. However, say another guy with the same tool does a wonderful job, that proves the tool is indeed good.


----------



## grantwb1

What? Your gonna have to speak up I can't hear you very well...


----------



## michaelsil1

grantwb1 said:


> What? Your gonna have to speak up I can't hear you very well...


----------



## duckymcse

Sound interesting. Since I know the P99RS fairly well, I can be your test subject "tune by ear". I'm curious how well my tuning skill is by ear 

Look like it is going to be another fun meet. Looking forward to hearing some old and new system.



cvjoint said:


> I devised a simple challenge if anybody's interested:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/115577-test-prove-whether-testing-ear-any-good.html


----------



## cvjoint

^ Nice. This meet is indeed shaping up to be a good one. You don't really have to know the P99, the "test administrator" will make the changes so you can't see the Eq. curve, otherwise you can get perfect results doing the same tune twice.


----------



## BuickGN

I'm pretty sure Jon W is going to be there.


----------



## astrochex

BuickGN said:


> I'm pretty sure Jon W is going to be there.


Really?!! Oh man, what a thrill it will be to hear the Magic Bus!


----------



## grantwb1

This meet does look good. Do industry pros that work for manufactures that live in socal like Patrick Batmen for example come to any of the meets. Its really cool to hear and talk to these guys that do the technical side of this stuff for a living. I am sure now that I have talked to some people at these events and did not know who they are because most are humble guys. Gary Summers was at the last one I went to and I didn't know who he was until I looked him up, I think I might have asked a lot more and different questions had I known. Its not everyday you get to talk to and Oscar winner, especially one that has won the award for sound skills. 

Last time we had some sponsor raffles, maybe we should seek a beer sponser? Does alcohol effect listening abilities? Budwieser chicks would be real swell!


----------



## michaelsil1

grantwb1 said:


> Maybe we should seek a beer sponser? Does alcohol effect listening abilities? Budwieser chicks would be real swell!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

BigRed said:


> Kimo, I'll be at the db drag in Redlands...no worries bro.
> 
> And yes, the 6th order bandpass with 2 4000se's is quite nice


WTF, 6TH order. NICE.......

Well it is confirmed I will be in the area the following weekend after this meet and greet. I'll be at the following three events starting on Friday. Would love to get a demo or give a demo. Would like some great feedback on my front stage in my s10 (I'll be sure to turn off my subs). Hell might even let someone take a stab at tuning my truck if they feel like it. I know I am not that active on this site but, I am in the SPL community and am slowly crossing/rounding over. 

Come on out, Say HI and if you feel up to it pull in the lanes and see what your car does its only $10 a class only two classes offered. 

Keep your eyes out for my p.o.s. truck
http://audio-xperts.com/gallery/albums/album72/IMG_0024_640x480.jpg

At any of these three events
Termpro.com Official Event: Transonic
Termpro.com Official Event: Team So Cal S P L/ Bass Hz & Shot Callerz
Termpro.com Official Event: Team So Cal S P L/ Bass Hz & Tune Time Car Stereo

Jim I'll see you and Big Red for sure on Sunday.


----------



## jon w.

Dear friends,

Yes, I'll be bringing the Magic Bus. I look forward to sharing it with those who are interested.

Warmest regards,
Jon


----------



## michaelsil1

Opera Cats - YouTube



Check it out! 



This is a serious piece written in 1825.


----------



## calicant

Phantom of the Green Apples

Is the meeting at the same place as last one?


----------



## michaelsil1

calicant said:


> Phantom of the Green Apples


Good one!


----------



## jtaudioacc

calicant said:


> Phantom of the Green Apples
> 
> Is the meeting at the same place as last one?


I'm not sure if you came to the last one? the last one was this thread http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/109165-so-cal-meet.html

anyway, it will be at my shop. if you have some type of chair, and want to sit down, you should probably bring it. I only have a few chairs. there is a planter, but it will be out in the sun. you can of course sit in someone's nice air conditioned car and act like you're listening to it. 

I got some cookies, and sandwich platter. Can someone bring some ice? I have an old cooler that's worked fine the last few times.

I also bought a case of water. maybe some stuff some of you guys can bring.
mountain dew and any other drinks, chips, and a few paper plates.

for anyone who doesn't have the address yet:

*1522 W. Embassy St.
Anaheim, Ca. 92802*

see ya all saturday!


----------



## cvjoint

jtaudioacc said:


> I'm not sure if you came to the last one? the last one was this thread http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/109165-so-cal-meet.html
> 
> anyway, it will be at my shop. if you have some type of chair, and want to sit down, you should probably bring it. I only have a few chairs. there is a planter, but it will be out in the sun. you can of course sit in someone's nice air conditioned car and act like you're listening to it.
> 
> I got some cookies, and sandwich platter. Can someone bring some ice? I have an old cooler that's worked fine the last few times.
> 
> I also bought a case of water. maybe some stuff some of you guys can bring.
> mountain dew and any other drinks, chips, and a few paper plates.
> 
> for anyone who doesn't have the address yet:
> 
> *1522 W. Embassy St.
> Anaheim, Ca. 92802*
> 
> see ya all saturday!


I'll get some other types of drinks then.


----------



## astrochex

jtaudioacc said:


> I'm not sure if you came to the last one? the last one was this thread http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/109165-so-cal-meet.html
> 
> I got some cookies, and sandwich platter. Can someone bring some ice? I have an old cooler that's worked fine the last few times.
> 
> I also bought a case of water. maybe some stuff some of you guys can bring.
> mountain dew and any other drinks, chips, and a few paper plates.
> 
> for anyone who doesn't have the address yet:
> 
> *1522 W. Embassy St.
> Anaheim, Ca. 92802*
> 
> see ya all saturday!


I'll bring my cooler and ice.


----------



## calicant

jtaudioacc said:


> I'm not sure if you came to the last one? the last one was this thread http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/109165-so-cal-meet.html
> 
> anyway, it will be at my shop. if you have some type of chair, and want to sit down, you should probably bring it. I only have a few chairs. there is a planter, but it will be out in the sun. you can of course sit in someone's nice air conditioned car and act like you're listening to it.
> 
> I got some cookies, and sandwich platter. Can someone bring some ice? I have an old cooler that's worked fine the last few times.
> 
> I also bought a case of water. maybe some stuff some of you guys can bring.
> mountain dew and any other drinks, chips, and a few paper plates.
> 
> for anyone who doesn't have the address yet:
> 
> *1522 W. Embassy St.
> Anaheim, Ca. 92802*
> 
> see ya all saturday!


I went to a meet which was at a shop selling car stereo gear. I think it was in Fullerton and not the same shop. I'll use the gps to find it.


----------



## BigRed

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> WTF, 6TH order. NICE.......
> 
> Well it is confirmed I will be in the area the following weekend after this meet and greet. I'll be at the following three events starting on Friday. Would love to get a demo or give a demo. Would like some great feedback on my front stage in my s10 (I'll be sure to turn off my subs). Hell might even let someone take a stab at tuning my truck if they feel like it. I know I am not that active on this site but, I am in the SPL community and am slowly crossing/rounding over.
> 
> Come on out, Say HI and if you feel up to it pull in the lanes and see what your car does its only $10 a class only two classes offered.
> 
> Keep your eyes out for my p.o.s. truck
> http://audio-xperts.com/gallery/albums/album72/IMG_0024_640x480.jpg
> 
> At any of these three events
> Termpro.com Official Event: Transonic
> Termpro.com Official Event: Team So Cal S P L/ Bass Hz & Shot Callerz
> Termpro.com Official Event: Team So Cal S P L/ Bass Hz & Tune Time Car Stereo
> 
> Jim I'll see you and Big Red for sure on Sunday.


tell Jeffrey and Andy I said Hi !!


----------



## hugmeharry

I cant come guys :\ I have an install to do for a friend that I have been promising I would do for a while. Next time!


----------



## jtaudioacc

hugmeharry said:


> I cant come guys :\ I have an install to do for a friend that I have been promising I would do for a while. Next time!


not sure what your putting in your friends car but, you both should come...he might want something different after listening and talking to everyone. :laugh:


----------



## IIGQ4U

CVJoint,

Can you update your initial post with all of the details such as date, time, location, etc?


----------



## jtaudioacc

Date: tomorrow Oct. 15th
Time: 10am until whenever. Probably 6
Place:
JT Audio & Accessories
*1522 W. Embassy St.
Anaheim, Ca. 92802
*
https://www.facebook.com/jtaudioacc


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> Date: tomorrow Oct. 15th
> Time: 10am until whenever. Probably 6
> Place:
> JT Audio & Accessories
> *1522 W. Embassy St.
> Anaheim, Ca. 92802
> *
> https://www.facebook.com/jtaudioacc


:jester:


----------



## dummptyhummpty

Depending on how I feel (think I'm getting sick), I might try and come down for a bit. It'd be great to listen to some other cars.


----------



## BuickGN

The countdown begins...


----------



## tonesmith

I have the install done, need to clean up loose wires and finish the trunk floor liner, but whatever.. See y'all there.


----------



## BuickGN

tonesmith said:


> I have the install done, need to clean up loose wires and finish the trunk floor liner, but whatever.. See y'all there.


Looking forward to hearing your setup. As it is, my trunk is staying closed all day. It's ugly in there.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

I think I'll show up. I'll take my daily driver silverado. Running a passive three way Crystal set and a ported ID10 all powered by a US acoustics 4085.

I've missed the last few meets.


----------



## Black05Hemi

If anyone wants to hear the 2-time defending Meca California State Finals SQ Modified truck, it's coming...


----------



## BuickGN

Black05Hemi said:


> If anyone wants to hear the 2-time defending Meca California State Finals SQ Modified truck, it's coming...


Nice! Between that and the Magic Bus, it should be awesome.


----------



## cvjoint

IIGQ4U said:


> CVJoint,
> 
> Can you update your initial post with all of the details such as date, time, location, etc?


Nope, this site is really strict on how much you can edit.


Reminders:
*See me at 1pm if you want a cabin gain test of your car. 
*See me if you want to get you car in the So. Cal. Test Bin.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/105045-southern-california-test-bin.html
*See me if you want to take the tuning contest.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/115577-test-prove-whether-testing-ear-any-good.html

I'm the funny looking guy with probably the only yellow car.


----------



## BuickGN

Still trying to assemble my car lol. Hopefully leaving within the hour. Looking forward to this. I'll be the only black TL with a crack all the way across the windshield.


----------



## astrochex

JT - thanks for hosting another GTG. Even without the hula girl it was a good time. Many killer systems and a lot of helpful people.


----------



## jtaudioacc

astrochex said:


> JT - thanks for hosting another GTG. Even without the hula girl it was a good time. Many killer systems and a lot of helpful people.


no problem...we're still here!


----------



## Huaiw

Sigh... missed another awesome meet.


----------



## rawdawg

That deli platter made for a damn good sammich and I'm not really a sammich guy.

Michael did a minor tweak resulting in quite an improvement that if I didn't hear it myself, I'd never really believe it.

Big Red re-did his front stage again and made the thing Meatier for lack of a better word.

Whitledge stayed there way past the street lights giving demos.

2 dudes from over the SPL side of the fence gave +150 db demos. Oh how fun it was to be 18 and deaf again. I was told one of them had 14k worth of Crown watts running.

Some muscle cars were there and talk revolved around T-50's or compression or something...

Thanks to JT for being a gracious host. If you ever need somebody with a screwdriver, JT's your man.

p.s. Of course, nobody took pictures...


----------



## calicant




----------



## win1

JT thanks for the G2G it was nice CALICANT brought the wife and she approves now you can go wild on the pathfinder now nice meeting all you guys and BuickGN just take your time sir it will all come together get that RCA connection squared away 

Got a chance to listen to the 2 times defending meca sq truck damn nice damn nice

Jim one day brother one day truck is amazing and the back damn JT worked his magic awesome and are you getting your basshead back sir

Mr. Whitledge that Magic Bus is off the chain the realism of the music is unbelieveable have no words if you guys ever get a chance it is a must listen and I'm sure he would be pleased to demo it youtube does no justice

Great event all together meet lots of new people and old ones thanks again JT


----------



## duckymcse

What time you guys last until?
As alway, thanks JT for providing a great place to host these gathering.
Thanks everyone for letting me listen to your awesome sounding system.
Thanks to whoever brought all these excellent foods and drinks to keep us energize throughout the days.



jtaudioacc said:


> no problem...we're still here!


----------



## BigRed

whoever stole my ipad2 out of the back seat of my truck...**** YOU!!!

I trusted we had a group of people that enjoyed listening to vehicles and never thought I would be subjected to thievery!

Sad to say, but I'm done with the meets.


----------



## circa40

BigRed said:


> whoever stole my ipad2 out of the back seat of my truck...**** YOU!!!
> 
> I trusted we had a group of people that enjoyed listening to vehicles and never thought I would be subjected to thievery!
> 
> Sad to say, but I'm done with the meets.


 WTF!!!!


----------



## duckymcse

Man, this is truly sad. Sorry to hear that.
If you have your Ipad2 "Find my Ipad" turn on, you might be able to locate that [email protected]@@ when that person use the wifi.
If not, the best is to report to Apple it is stolen.
Reporting a lost or stolen Apple product



BigRed said:


> whoever stole my ipad2 out of the back seat of my truck...**** YOU!!!
> 
> I trusted we had a group of people that enjoyed listening to vehicles and never thought I would be subjected to thievery!
> 
> Sad to say, but I'm done with the meets.


----------



## BuickGN

I hope the ipad turns up. Everyone seemed like good people. I saw one sitting outside practically all day and no one touched it.


----------



## jtaudioacc

BigRed said:


> whoever stole my ipad2 out of the back seat of my truck...**** YOU!!!
> 
> I trusted we had a group of people that enjoyed listening to vehicles and never thought I would be subjected to thievery!
> 
> Sad to say, but I'm done with the meets.


this news is ridiculously *fckin disappointing!* 

WTF!!!


----------



## cvjoint

Jim, maybe it fell through the cracks somewhere when you moved your back seats around. If not, sorry to hear it. I was actually quite liberal with my gear. It was littered from JT's dungeon all the way to the end of the parking lot, speakers, tools, laptop etc. 

This was a fantastic meet guys. There is so much variation in topics flying around the parking lot it was a pleasure to stop here and there to partake. Petrol heads, audiophiles, engineers, experts and within that even we had show cars vs. circuit cars vs. luxury cars, vs practical cars, vs old school. I want to list to rejoice:
*open air listening in me drop top
*reverberation correct in Jon's bus
*dsp augmentation via 5.1 in Craig's Vette, Gary's Merc, Matt's TL
*lots of cost no object cars, too many to list
*high end HI-FI in Kevin's Accord, Michael's Avalon
*Pro-audio brutality in James' Civic and the two SPL guys (will get names next time, I'm bad with that)
*SPL/SQ champ all in one in Jim's truck
*uncompromised fidelity in Vin's Fit
and I missed easily a dozen cars but we got like half a dozen car tests in and that's great too. 

Speaking of which if you got a test and would like to fill you the pdf, print it and scan it back to me that would be great. Once again I forgot to bring the sheets.

Link:
DIYMA_Intro.pdf

Special thanks to Vin for helping me troubleshoot my ground problem. We'll get the sucker eventually. Gary for movie advice and 90210 stories. Craig for making the MS8 even more attractive. JT for giving me your juice as well as other host amenities.


----------



## stony22

That friggin sucks about the IPAD, sorry to hear that man, hope you find it(or the F**Ker that took it.) I Just wanted to thank everyone for a great time, great systems, and alot of cool new people. I can't wait to get everything in the Jeep set up so you guys can listen to it right. Mark and I both said after we got home, how killer it was to meet people who know what there talking about and don't just talk crap, and or bag about stuff all day. GOOD TIMES can't wait for the next one. THANKS


----------



## grantwb1

JT- thanks for hosting again. I rolled out at 10:30, what time did yall stay till? Can I get a 6th order band pass w/ 2 15's in my RSX?

Best meet yet until I saw some asshat ruined it swiping someones ****.

The food was really good this time as well. Still thinking bout that pastrami.

Jim- I love your truck, absolutely the cleanest install/spl/sq/haul'n'ass/runnin over **** truck I have ever seen, even in Texas. I am so disappointed about the thievery. Your one of the pros at these meets that is really cool to talk too that I look forward to hearing and seeing, what a shame.

Jon- that bus is magic and out of this world, worth all the praise. If I win the lottery we will build another.

Black05hemi- The sub in your dash is cheating. I saw the vents, they somehow are working with those tweeters.

George- thanks for the whizbang tests. You really need a ls7 motor, I mean really what good is your car w/o that?

Michael- It purs and it has claws, with soft fur too!

What was your name?- I saw an amplifier bigger than the motor in my car!! 12k JBL crown amp!!! I am still trying to figure out how that car does not need to be plugged into the wall to work. I can put all the amps I have ever owned in my ride and I would still not have as much power as that amp puts out. Sheer ridiculousness!!

Dude with 6 jbl 12's- I think you need some more speakers in your ride. Thanks for the equilibrium adjustment.

Gary- Your car was congruent with your awards, its always cool talking with people that work in your industry that are humble and famous. Are you sure you have to watch the movie to master the sound?

Ducky- Your accord is on the money now, waaaay better than last time I heard it. Definitely the most improved in my opinion. 

Brent- Can't wait to hear your **** next time. You have 9's in your doors, chasing rattles is an infinite journey that will eat at your soul trust me.

I was grinning like a two possums eating **** all the way home from this one. Had a blast at this one. I think we broke the record with attending females this time too= 1.


----------



## stony22

BTW-
Tony is my name-the guy with the JBL/CROWN AMP
Mark is the dude with the 6-12's that left you feeling like you need a V8 just to walk straight upright again..


----------



## cvjoint

I still have this picture of Mark in the driver's seat with one hand on the volume knob, one on the bass knob. His eyes on Grant, his figure stone cold. Grant is in there smiling but fearful like a trapped rabbit. Then Mark hits him with the strength of 6 12" angry JBLs. Grant caves his fingers elbow deep in this eardrums. Mark finally cracks a smile.


----------



## dummptyhummpty

BigRed said:


> Sad to say, but I'm done with the meets.


I really hope you reconsider. It was a great experience getting to hear your truck and I know others will be able to learn from it like I have.

It was really great meeting everyone and listening to all the different cars and setups. I thought I would walk way depressed at having to get back into my car at the end of the day, but before I left, I played with the settings on my HU and the drive home wasn't that bad!

Thanks again to JT for hosting and to everyone for showing up. Expect to see some more posts from me as I try to clean up and complete my system.

Looking forward to the next event!


----------



## michaelsil1

Kitty has claws; I hope they weren't to sharp. I can go a bit overboard with the high frequencies at times.


----------



## so cal eddie

BigRed said:


> whoever stole my ipad2 out of the back seat of my truck...**** YOU!!!
> 
> I trusted we had a group of people that enjoyed listening to vehicles and never thought I would be subjected to thievery!
> 
> Sad to say, but I'm done with the meets.


I don't really know anyone on this forum, and I haven't gone to any meets yet but I know it sucks to have things stolen from your car at a sound off. I had about 30 sq cds stolen from my car about 10 years ago. They are almost irreplaceable: all the focal discs, monster cable discs, telarc, imported, wyndam hill, boston acoustics, ultra ultra rare dynaudio demo disc, etc. 

Anyway, I would donate $25 for a new ipad. I'm sure we can find enough people to add a few bucks in. You do a lot for the community, and we should try to stick together. What paypal address should I send it to??


----------



## rawdawg

I can't even imagine anyone of the Socal crew stealing the ipad much less a burned CD. What...the...hell?


----------



## astrochex

rawdawg said:


> I can't even imagine anyone of the Socal crew stealing the ipad much less a burned CD. What...the...hell?


there was a meet of some sort on the corner. who knows, maybe there was a wanderer.

so sorry to hear that Jim. I hope the wads get caught.


----------



## win1

Second that I have $25 on the Ipad also and Jim did u have the app activated for the theft mode so you can locate when activated sir?


----------



## stony22

I third that one. I was there for the event, and was stoked to meet everyone. I can't believe that someone would pull crap like that, but I would be willing to kick down 25 just to make sure everyone would still be willing to do the meets... I just can't figure who there would ever even think about doin something like that. The only thing that could make sense of it would be someone that was down the street wondered on in but I didn't see or meet anyone, that seemed like they would pull something like that. Let me know if it pops up, or I'll kick down for the cause. Sorry again man


----------



## dummptyhummpty

I'd be in for $25 or more if needed. It's weird, at least when I was there, I didn't see anyone alone in/around your truck. Not that I was really looking, but I didn't see anything on your back seat when I was in your truck with you (around 4PM I think). Hopefully it just fell under something.


----------



## BuickGN

Same here. I didn't get to hear the truck but I was looking forward to hearing it next time. I'll put in $25 or more and if we find the person that took it, we'll take our money back.


----------



## jtaudioacc

great gesture guys! I'm in for $100. Jim's done a lot for the meets, and especially for me. just thinking about someone doing that just makes me sick to my stomach.

drove by work today hoping to find an iPad sittin on the ground, but nothing. 

it was a great meet, too...and I don't think we left until close to 11pm! so much for the sunlight dictating when we finished up. after, Jon W., black05hemi and I had some late dinner.

Thanks everyone for coming and to those who brought drinks, ice, coolers, food, etc! 

Mark and Tony, glad you guys made it out. Mark's demo for me brought me back to my mini truck days. 

btw, Vin, have your cooler and Craig, your chair.


----------



## astrochex

i'll add $25.


----------



## astrochex

cvjoint said:


> Special thanks to ..... JT for giving me your juice as well as other host amenities.


Thats special!


----------



## cvjoint

astrochex said:


> Thats special!


What can I say JT's quite the catch. 

Btw I had some Rainbow speakers lying around at the meet and now I can't find them. Nah jk


----------



## BuickGN

cvjoint said:


> What can I say JT's quite the catch.
> 
> Btw I had some Rainbow speakers lying around at the meet and now I can't find them. Nah jk


I think they were right next to my pair of Esotar 1200 subs that are also missing.


----------



## tonesmith

Here's What I got






















































I didnt get a chance to hear the BIGREd truck, but here is a picture of the crazy box and amp "rack". 








I have mixed feelings seeing such a capable truck that could probably tow my house, but only able to carry some car stereo equip. in its current state. Sux about the iPad, hope it turns up, My son lost his ipod touch for about 6 months before we found it under the mats! 

I hope next time I spend more time at the meet then I did in traffic, it wasn't the best day for me to attend I had a lot going on that day (2 soccer games, 2 baby showers) but I wanted to hear someones AE IB 15's (wont mention names) only to find his MS8 went schizo on him :laugh::laugh: NExxttt timeeeeeeee.....


----------



## BuickGN

tonesmith said:


> I didnt get a chance to hear the BIGREd truck, but here is a picture of the crazy box and amp "rack".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mixed feelings seeing such a capable truck that could probably tow my house, but only able to carry some car stereo equip. in its current state. Sux about the iPad, hope it turns up, My son lost his ipod touch for about 6 months before we found it under the mats!
> 
> I hope next time I spend more time at the meet then I did in traffic, it wasn't the best day for me to attend I had a lot going on that day (2 soccer games, 2 baby showers) but I wanted to hear someones AE IB 15's (wont mention names) only to find his MS8 went schizo on him :laugh::laugh: NExxttt timeeeeeeee.....


My day was disappointing to say the least, well my system was anyway. Once it started doing what it was doing I decided to give up or else I would just get pissed. Driving home I had to listen to it sounding like crap the whole way. Today I must've done 40 tunes trying everything I could think of. I think the more capable the driver, the more the MS8 neuters them. After bypassing it, the 650s came alive like no other. Sub bass is still weird, I have no idea what's going on but even bypassing the MS8 it sounds bad. Maybe my amp is going out. It's getting replaced this week anyway. No bass below 40hz in an IB setup with 2 15s is unheard of.

Anyway, I loved the IB12s. Very musical bass. I think you will get that low end once you seal everything off. I think that rear deck cover must've been bouncing a few inches from the deck.

I'm always in the area you're welcome to hear it at anytime once I get the sub bass figured out.


----------



## michaelsil1

JT,

Thanks for hosting the event! 


Our meets have grown over the past few years into a real class act (IMO). We're getting California's best showing up to demo and help others with there tuning issues; it doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Black05Hemi

Great meet, i'm in for donating to replace Jim's ipad


----------



## CraigE

Well the iPad deal just sucks. I just can't believe it could be anyone associated with our group.
I'll donate toward a replacement also.
JT.. Thank you for hosting and I have my chair, so it must belong to someone else.


----------



## darinof

That sucks Jim. I'm in with $50 to replace the Ipad. Please pm me your paypal id.


----------



## jtaudioacc

hmmm, ok, well, I have someone's eddie bauer blue fold out chair w/ bag. now i'm thinking someone forgot it because later in the day, after craig left, we thought it was yours because it was sitting all by itself at the end of the day.

so, if you brought a chair, and don't have it anymore, lmk.


----------



## xxx_busa

I just seen this, this is BS, ****ing tweeker, I'm in for helping replace this.

Let Me Know....... Mark



BigRed said:


> whoever stole my ipad2 out of the back seat of my truck...**** YOU!!!
> 
> I trusted we had a group of people that enjoyed listening to vehicles and never thought I would be subjected to thievery!
> 
> Sad to say, but I'm done with the meets.


----------



## so cal eddie

Looks like there are quite a few of us willing to contribute. Someone post or pm paypal info so we can get this fixed for him.


----------



## cvjoint

xxx_busa said:


> I just seen this, this is BS, ****ing tweeker, I'm in for helping replace this.
> 
> Let Me Know....... Mark


Mark, give me a demo at the next meet.


----------



## jtaudioacc

an iPad2 was soo curious where all that bass was coming from it walked itself into the port of that 6th order enclosure in Big Red. 

refunds have been issued! thanks to all that donated. it's really nice to see all come together to help a brother out.


----------



## calicant

I broke my wife's iPad when I hit the seat memory button and it cracked the screen. I bought her an iPad 2 which is so much nicer to use. I fixed the old iPad with an LCD screen I bought off amazon. If you ever replace the screen order a good few extra retainer clips. I broke 5 out of 8 when taking old screen off.

I'll pitch in $25 for a replacement. Ours was locked up not far from where your's was stolen. Hope you can track it down with GPS or IP logins. Contact Apple

Good Luck


----------



## xxx_busa

you dont need to wait, we can hookup sooner if you'd like too, let me know,



cvjoint said:


> Mark, give me a demo at the next meet.


----------



## cvjoint

xxx_busa said:


> you dont need to wait, we can hookup sooner if you'd like too, let me know,


Okay, let me just fix this ground issue I have so I don't kill myself.


----------



## jtaudioacc

an iPad2 was soo curious where all that bass was coming from it walked itself into the port of that 6th order enclosure in Big Red. 

refunds have been issued! thanks to all that donated. it's really nice to see all come together to help a brother out.


----------



## so cal eddie

Money sent, so I get a demo of the truck if I ever make it to a meet.


----------



## tonesmith

cvjoint said:


> Okay, let me just fix this ground issue I have so I don't kill myself.


It must be your head unit. Ill do you a favor and trade you for my Kenwood


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Okay, let me just fix this ground issue I have so I don't kill myself.


I had a Tweeter Amp cutting out on me for months and couldn't find what was causing it, I wanted to throw the whole thing in the garbage can.


----------



## xxx_busa

How did you like the Furthur & String Cheese Incident.............. ??? HMMM

SCI is FUNKALATINOAFROJAZZADELIC BLUEGRASS! or Hippie grass





michaelsil1 said:


> I had a Tweeter Amp cutting out on me for months and couldn't find what was causing it, I wanted to throw the whole thing in the garbage can.


----------



## michaelsil1

xxx_busa said:


> How did you like the Furthur & String Cheese Incident.............. ??? HMMM
> 
> SCI is FUNKALATINOAFROJAZZADELIC BLUEGRASS! or Hippie grass


You lost me!


----------



## xxx_busa

The CD's I gave you Saturday......................



michaelsil1 said:


> You lost me!


----------



## michaelsil1

xxx_busa said:


> The CD's I gave you Saturday......................


Oh! :blush:

I don't have my car during the week so I haven't had a chance to listen to them yet. I was trying to fix the issues with my tuning Sunday hopefully I got closer.


----------



## jtaudioacc

an iPad2 was soo curious where all that bass was coming from it walked itself into the port of that 6th order enclosure in Big Red. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

refunds have been issued! thanks to all that donated. it's really nice to see all come together to help a brother out.


----------



## rawdawg

You should have kept my money as a credit. I was thinking of having you screw some things for me...


----------



## grantwb1

Sweet baby Jesus!!! I bet that ipad doesn't work right now! Good news!!


----------



## BuickGN

That's great news. Everyone seemed so honest.


----------



## stony22

I'll kick down my cut later this week, I have PayPal funds in a holding pattern!!!! Hopefully it will help him out with that f-d up ordeal, or even better yet would be to catch the ass that did it...


----------



## BuickGN

stony22 said:


> I'll kick down my cut later this week, I have PayPal funds in a holding pattern!!!! Hopefully it will help him out with that f-d up ordeal, or even better yet would be to catch the ass that did it...


You might want to wait lol. His sub box stole it but later gave it back.


----------



## win1

Hey BuickGN did you get your rca connection on the MS8 squared away yet sir?


----------



## calicant

Glad the iPad was found! I was worried my wife had stolen it because I use hers all the time.


----------



## BuickGN

win1 said:


> Hey BuickGN did you get your rca connection on the MS8 squared away yet sir?


Kind of. I just used another one of the 8 inputs and did another calibration. So far so good. I just need to accept the MS8 hates the 650s and get another processor.


----------



## stony22

He found it!!! Cool. least I'll be able to meet the guy and maybe get a demo before I give up money to him...LOL


----------



## BigRed

Hey guys. Thank u for all the kind gestures and concerns. I don't know how but out of dumb curiosity I decided to look in the port and low and behold there she was










Sorry for the cussing over this but to think that somebody stole something at a meet really bothered me

Thanks again for showing me what this socal community is all about. I was really taken back by some of you

See u guys at the next meet


----------



## michaelsil1

michaelsil1 said:


> JT,
> 
> Thanks for hosting the event!
> 
> 
> Our meets have grown over the past few years into a real class act (IMO). We're getting California's best showing up to demo and help others with there tuning issues; it doesn't get any better than this.


Now that the Ipad2 has been found I'll post this again.:daisy:


----------



## astrochex

BigRed said:


> Thanks again for showing me what this socal community is all about. I was really taken back by some of you
> 
> See u guys at the next meet


Great that you found it Jim.

And better that you will keep coming to meets. Its folks like you that make them worthwhile.


----------



## jon w.

To my DIYMA.com friends,

I would like to express my sincere gratitude to JT Audio and Accessories for hosting such a fine event on October 15, 2011, and inviting me to be a part of it. It was great to see a large number of enthusiastic attendees! There were some of the same attendees from the last event, but more importantly, a bunch of new attendees! I believe these kinds of “grass roots” events, supported by TRUE lovers of music and audio, are the future of mobile audio. It’s always a pleasure to attend JT’s events, which are fabulously organized and hosted.

I would also like to express my sincere gratitude to those of you who drove great distances to see and hear my “Magic Bus”. I enjoyed sharing it with you and I hope you felt the experience was worthwhile. For many of you, if it suited your musical taste, I played for you my hi-rez DVD-Audio recordings captured by Jim Merod of BluePort Jazz at my Magic Bus completion party, using Joe Kubala’s amazing “Elation!” line of cables – it was thrilling to see your responses to such finely made, one-of-a-kind recordings! 

I hope everyone who wanted to hear the Magic Bus got a chance to do so. Out of respect to those who make considerable effort to experience the Magic Bus, I often run out of time to hear other folks’ cars. This time I was lucky enough to here some other cars, such as Gary’s, Michael’s and George’s, all of which sounded amazing, given each person’s goals. It’s nice to be able to finally hear the audio systems after reading their build logs. 

I sincerely enjoyed sharing the Magic Bus with everyone. As a lover of music, I especially cherished the opportunity to hear other attendees’ favorite music and learn about artists of whom I was formerly unaware. I was particularly appreciative of Victor’s gesture, who burned a collection of fabulous CDs for me (that I enjoyed the last time we were together).

Because the event ran late, I convinced Dave and JT to get a late-night dinner. It was quite enjoyable to get to know Dave and JT a little better. 

If you haven’t yet attended one of JT’s events, please consider doing so – you don’t know what you are missing ;-) I hope to see you at the next event. Please bring your friends so they, too, can understand why we love what we do so much. The future of the mobile audio industry needs your support. 

Warmest regards,
Jon Whitledge
www.whitledgedesigns.com

PS. Don’t forget about the upcoming Soka University BluePort Jazz Festival!


----------



## michaelsil1

Jon,

I appreciate you driving up from San Diego and letting us experience the Magic Bus.

I hope to have my car sounding more accurate next time we meet. :chef:


----------



## jtaudioacc

astrochex said:


> Great that you found it Jim.
> 
> And better that you will keep coming to meets. Its folks like you that make them worthwhile.


for sure! 

also thanks to Jon, and Gary for their time at our meets. the amount of guys who want to hear both vehicles really takes up a lot of time. I know the magic bus doesn't get good gas mileage, and to make that drive I know can't be cheap.

this last one has to the longest one in history. i hardly do days that long when i'm getting paid to be there. lol. 

again, great time. we had san diego, bakersfield, santa monica, etc. represented, how about some hard core northern cali guys make it down one time and it be a mega meet!


----------



## jon w.

Dear JT,

It's easy to imagine the Magic Bus may get poor fuel mileage. Surprisingly, with it's state-of-the-art, 2.7 liter, turbocharged, direct-injection diesel engine, and its 5-speed automatic transmission, the Magic Bus gets 19 miles per gallon. I think that's amazing fuel mileage, given the substantial mass and drag of such a large vehicle. I'll bet it's not much worse than some of the high-performance sedans that were there.

When it comes to your finely organized events, incidental costs such as fuel do not concern me. I enjoy the opportunity to share the Magic Bus with everyone.

Warmest regards,
Jon


----------



## cvjoint

That's only 5mpg less than my car. Plus he has a really good stereo to entertain him along the way. I don't feel sorry.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> That's only 5mpg less than my car. Plus he has a really good stereo to entertain him along the way. I don't feel sorry.


George,

What do you have under the hood?


----------



## BuickGN

michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> What do you have under the hood?


An ls7.  well maybe one day.

My Tl averaged 31mpg until I ran into traffic 20 miles out. Not too bad for a heavy car.


----------



## michaelsil1

BuickGN said:


> An ls7.  well maybe one day.
> 
> My Tl averaged 31mpg until I ran into traffic 20 miles out. Not too bad for a heavy car.


Do you like your new Mid Range? I think it should be pretty awesome.


----------



## BuickGN

michaelsil1 said:


> Do you like your new Mid Range? I think it should be pretty awesome.


Still haven't received it.:worried:


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> What do you have under the hood?


It's a tiny 2.0 4 cylinder but it's a thirsty one, premium too.


----------



## meelo

wow i just found this thread...i'm WAY behind...i wanted to come out to something in socal and see if i can get some expert opinions on my freshly tuned on my car from people rather than just words...

I'll be watching for the next one!


----------



## calicant

My workshop is in the making. I bought a load of tools yesterday and absolutely stuffed my old pathfinder to the brim. Here is what I took home.

Delta Planer
Delta Bench Grinder
Delta Drill Press on a table plus a Craftsman Drill Press workstation
A Rockler Router table with Makita router and plunger
Delta Compound Laser Mitre Saw
Delta Oscillating Spindle Sander
Various clamps and bits and bobs

I could have bought a Delta Jointer too but had no room for the big heavy beast.

Can't find a table saw yet and will have to get a contractor type as I lack 220V in my garage. I'm also running out of space and I don't even have a workbench.


----------



## cvjoint

Must be sweet to have all those tools. A lot of my jobs ended up quite unpolished from a lack of tools. I borrowed as much as I could over the years, even garages!


----------



## cvjoint

All car tests should now have been posted, let me know if you tested and don't see yours. Search So.Cal Test Bin.

Sorry for not getting some of you guys, next time for sure.


----------



## calicant

cvjoint said:


> Must be sweet to have all those tools. A lot of my jobs ended up quite unpolished from a lack of tools. I borrowed as much as I could over the years, even garages!


I don't know anyone to borrow tools from since I am a bit of a recluse these days. You can borrow mine when I get them set up.

Your work looked polished enough for me when I toured your car a couple of meets ago. I liked the ribbon tweeters and your subs looked solid. 

I sold my 220/240V tools when I migrated here. It's ironic that I may wish to install a 220V line into my garage so I can buy a cabinet saw!


----------



## cvjoint

calicant said:


> I don't know anyone to borrow tools from since I am a bit of a recluse these days. You can borrow mine when I get them set up.
> 
> Your work looked polished enough for me when I toured your car a couple of meets ago. I liked the ribbon tweeters and your subs looked solid.
> 
> I sold my 220/240V tools when I migrated here. It's ironic that I may wish to install a 220V line into my garage so I can buy a cabinet saw!


HaHa Thanks! That was a while ago, I switched almost all the speakers. The tiny domes are all that is left. The pods got butchered to try 3 different setups since then. I'm probably due for another leather wrap job but I'm not done trying speakers!

220v is the way to go, but it shocks you all the same if you put a fork in there.


----------



## calicant

You guys change your car audio like underpants!


----------



## so cal eddie

calicant said:


> My workshop is in the making. I bought a load of tools yesterday and absolutely stuffed my old pathfinder to the brim. Here is what I took home.
> 
> Delta Planer
> Delta Bench Grinder
> Delta Drill Press on a table plus a Craftsman Drill Press workstation
> A Rockler Router table with Makita router and plunger
> Delta Compound Laser Mitre Saw
> Delta Oscillating Spindle Sander
> Various clamps and bits and bobs
> 
> I could have bought a Delta Jointer too but had no room for the big heavy beast.
> 
> Can't find a table saw yet and will have to get a contractor type as I lack 220V in my garage. I'm also running out of space and I don't even have a workbench.


I'll install the 220v line if I could use your tools for a few hours.


----------



## stony22

calicant said:


> You guys change your car audio like underpants!


DON'T YOU  No cammando's around here!!!!


----------



## calicant

so cal eddie said:


> I'll install the 220v line if I could use your tools for a few hours.


I'm getting a quote from a local contractor this morning.


----------



## calicant

stony22 said:


> DON'T YOU  No cammando's around here!!!!


I change my car audio like I change wives! But hopefully with the workshop........


----------



## calicant

Got a guy to install 220V for $275. I might be able to power Jon's Magic Bus if I ever hold a meet at my house!


----------



## jon w.

Dear Calicant,

I'd love to join you if you ever hold a meet at your house. Although my system looks like it consumes a great deal of power, it only draws about 6A out of a regular 120 volt receptacle when playing the system really loud!

Best,
Jon


----------



## calicant

jon w. said:


> Dear Calicant,
> 
> I'd love to join you if you ever hold a meet at your house. Although my system looks like it consumes a great deal of power, it only draws about 6A out of a regular 120 volt receptacle when playing the system really loud!
> 
> Best,
> Jon


I thought it would take down street lamps for a couple of blocks. Nice to know its a green magic bus. 

Do you have any pics of your workshop where magic bus was constructed?


----------



## michaelsil1

*Where's the Kit Kat
*
















I couldn't resist!


----------



## jtaudioacc

next meet! December 10th...this will also include a MECA sound off, but will still be the same as always, get to hang out and listen and talk car audio.

no pressure to compete at all. but if you want to, great.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/117755-so-california-meca-casual-meet-dec-10th.html


----------

